
Graduate Student Solves Quantum Verification Problem - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/graduate-student-solves-quantum-verification-problem-20181008/
======
_Microft
Here's a talk of the scientist explaining her work:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQGW4KcLMIQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQGW4KcLMIQ)

~~~
MagnitudeFC
wow. she has so much poise for her age. I'm sure she will go far.

~~~
make3
she's extremely far already imho, if she solved a fundamental problem, as this
is more meaningful than what 99.99% of people achieve

------
westurner
"Classical Verification of Quantum Computations" Mahadev. (2018)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.01082](https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.01082)

[https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/papers/1804.01082/](https://www.arxiv-
vanity.com/papers/1804.01082/)

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=10138991277567750...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cluster=10138991277567750137)

------
danieltillett
I am surprised she was given credit. A very impressive act by her supervisor.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Honesty is 'very impressive'?

~~~
msravi
My masters' thesis supervisor took my thesis and submitted it to a well known
journal and a couple of other conferences with himself as the first author and
me as the second. I had defended my thesis and started work and did not have
the time/motivation to write it out for the journals/conferences. He selected
portions of my thesis, formatted them for the journal, and submitted it. I was
too uninterested and busy to pursue the matter any further and just let it be.

So yes, given that stuff like that happens, I do find it impressive.

~~~
dekhn
i'm not sure what is wrong with this. Normally, it's done the other way
around, IE you write the papers, publish them, and then write the thesis
(whose copyright ends up being owned by some random monopoly company in the
midwest). But, you got your name on the paper, and your supervisor, who almost
certainly had scientific and funding input to your research, was rightfully
coauthor.

~~~
msravi
I wasn't funded by him. I was on a scholarship and then on a TA, and was
funded by the department.

~~~
mnky9800n
You also didn't seem to do any of the effort to publish the paper or follow up
with it. Of course your adviser should be the corresponding author. They
actually care about the paper and getting response to it.

~~~
xevb3k
First author should be the person who did the work, that’s pretty strandard.
Corresponding author doesn’t always need to be first author.

Honestly this does sound pretty terrible. The student doesn’t have to publish,
and you don’t get to misrepresent yourself as first author if they don’t want
to.

Really really want to be first author, redo the work yourself. That’s the only
way you can claim credit (and responsibility) for having done the work.

------
sjg007
Does any one have a good intro paper on quantum computing?

~~~
tuhins
John Preskill's interview here is a good place to start for the high level
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/john-preskill-on-quantum-
comput...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/john-preskill-on-quantum-computing).

Scott Aaronson's lecture notes are also great
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3943](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3943).

------
ridethetiger
I'm just a baby computer scientists but when I was reading the title I
immediately thought "no way that is possible in general" which is I suppose
why it is a good paper.

good ideas can often seem pretty crazy.

